# So... How many of you new vapers?



## Hardtail1969 (23/4/16)

still want to suck on a analog, even after having your vape handy?

I find that at the moment, using the 6ml nic juices, that i can sit here and vape away, for what seems like hours, only to find that i still want to have a analog cig?

But, the craving is different, on a vape, i keep taking short/constant or what seems to be continuous tokes on the vape.

how long before i stop wanting a analog?

should i be concerned, that when vaping it feels like i am using it "constantly"? or is that just because its new to me?


----------



## shaunnadan (23/4/16)

The first few days you have the "novelty" moments. Like the day you sign up for gym you really WANT it to work!

You may find there are a few cigarettes that are hard to leave..... The morning smoke and after meals were the hardest for me. 

After a week it's much harder... 

Eventually around the 4th or 5th week you find the cravings going away. 

I remember almost 2 to 3 months after I quit smoking I went out for my birthday party at a club and I was severely DrAnK ! I was starting to speak fluent Russian with the amount of vodka I was consuming...

Walking around the club with my little bdc aspire and spinner battery at full tilt while surrounded by smokers. I felt like I was drawn to them... Not to smoke but by that glowing ember floating in their hand. I wanted to just grab it ! 

I survived the night and the next morning when we all were attempting to find out just how far we had thrown out names down the gutter at least I didn't sound like I was part grizzly bear! 

It's an uphill battle climbing the mountain of non-smoking success but at least there are clouds ontop

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

After about 4 months I was OK around smokers or on my boat fishing and that was a big trigger for me...
After the 1 year mark I guessed I would be able to stay smoke free...
At the 2 year mark I knew I would never ever touch a ciggie again ever... not even just to "try" one ever again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/4/16)

I think that smoking is often linked to obsessive behaviour (separate from chemical addiction). For myself, I got obsessed with vaping as soon as I got acquainted with it and haven't craved a cigarette since that very first weekend.

There was so much to research, so much to try. It took me about 3 months to progress through cartos to clearos to RTA's to RBA's, and the focus on "mastering" each stage carried me through the behavioural transference phase. Positive feedback from my wife, friends, and colleagues further bolstered my new compulsion.

It's said that the opposite of love is not hate, but rather indifference. My new love made me indifferent to smoking almost immediately.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> still want to suck on a analog, even after having your vape handy?
> 
> I find that at the moment, using the 6ml nic juices, that i can sit here and vape away, for what seems like hours, only to find that i still want to have a analog cig?
> 
> ...



Hi @Hardtail1969 
Hang in there, you doing well! Just vaping and being here is a success in itself!
Dont worry about it, just toot away as much as you can
Perhaps experiment with different gear, power levels and nic level in the juice
The higher nic levels do help a lot with the cravings

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Greyz (23/4/16)

@Hardtail1969 I only truly felt comfortable around analogue smokers going into my 3rd month. Before then I'd still get a slight urge to want a smoke when around my friends. Much like Shaun, when drinking, I would also gravitate towards that all too familiar smell of burning tobacco. I never succumbed to my urges and I'm happier for it. 
What I did find helps is taking long D2L hits that filled my lungs completely, on exhale the thick dense vapor "feels" like smoke exiting. And I found it satisfies me alot more this way. It's for this reason I cannot go back to MTL, too little vapor and no "feeling" of smoking. Feels like you just sucking in air. No throat hit or lung hit to provide the "satisfaction" I require from a vape.

But what I'm basically trying to say is that it's normal to still wish for an anologue, your trying to break a habit you've encouraged for years. Maybe you just need to find a way that works best for you. The hobby aspect of vaping kept my mind busy when I started and I'm sure that helped by keeping my mind off stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Only way for me was to start coil building. The mods and tanks were not enough I needed a way to really focus on the fact I am a VAPER now. Been a very short while for me really, what, 12 weeks or so. Threw myself into the forums, went in the deep end as far as info goes. When I get edgy and move into the tobacco 'danger zone' I build. Twist steel, practice staging, get some new coils in anything. I am clumsy so it takes me a good while, but I don't vape while building nor feel like a ciggie, and if the build was on a dripper I just KNOW I am getting a toot that will satisfy better than any cig.

I needed to replace a habit with a hobby. Saw my first flaming coils yesterday. Freaked me out loooool. Apparently it is normal tho so back to business as usual. Whenever in doubt call on the community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (23/4/16)

I started off on the pen style gadgets about16 months ago..went back to analogs..as those things just didnt do it for me.
13 months ago i got myself istick 50w and atlantis tank..i tried lighting 4x stinkies in that period, just to see if im not missing out something, 3-4 puffs and chuck it down the loo. 
I can happily say now im a true vaper..i will never look back..i cant handle the smell of stinkies these days..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/16)

Keep some 9/12 mg juice around for those trying moments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

